# С Днем Рожденья, Sfera



## Ботан (20 Июн 2012)

1 пользователь празднует День Рожденья на 20.06.2012:

-Sfera (Возраст: скрыт или неизвестен)


От имени администрации SafeZone.cc поздравляю с Днем Рождения!!!


----------



## edde (20 Июн 2012)

С днем рождения!:girl_in_love: Счастья, здоровья, хорошего настроения и терпения со студентами


----------



## shestale (20 Июн 2012)

Маша, с Днем Рождения!!! Счастья, здоровья и всех-всех-всех благ!!!


----------



## Sfera (20 Июн 2012)

Вот спасибо)). Мальчики, угощайтесь


----------



## orderman (20 Июн 2012)

​ * С днём рожденья поздравляю!*
Счастья, радости желаю,
Чтоб удача улыбалась,
И валюта приживалась,
 Не худеть и не полнеть,
 Формы стройные иметь.
 Чтоб друзья боготворили ,
 А родные не бранили,
 На Канарах отдыхать,
 Ананасы поедать.
 Можно рябчика вкусить
 И винцом его запить ...
 Чтобы дом, машина, дача
 Были лёгкою задачей,
 И решались без трудов
 Силой лишь волшебных слов!!!​


----------



## akok (20 Июн 2012)

Маша, с Днем Рождения!


----------



## грум (20 Июн 2012)

Мария поздравляю с днем рождения!!!


----------



## Severnyj (20 Июн 2012)

Маша, поздравляю!!!


----------



## Techno (20 Июн 2012)

С Днем Рождения, Маша!!!


----------



## Sandor (20 Июн 2012)

Поздравляю с Днем рождения!
Здоровья, любви, удовольствия от творческой работы!


----------



## kyd91plik (20 Июн 2012)

С днем рождения!!!


----------



## icotonev (20 Июн 2012)

Маша, с Днем Рождения!


----------



## Farger (20 Июн 2012)

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Drongo (20 Июн 2012)

Маша, с Днём Рождения тебя, желаю тебе всего и всегда самого Доброго! :good2:

Подарок ждёт тебя. )))


----------



## Sfera (20 Июн 2012)

*Мальчишки, спасибо ВСЕМ большое)!*


----------



## goredey (20 Июн 2012)

Прими и мои поздравления!


----------



## Tiare (20 Июн 2012)

Дорогая Маша, поздравляю
С днем рождения тебя!
Здоровья, счастья я тебе желаю,
Чтоб были рядом только лучшие друзья!

Чтоб в личной жизни было все ОКей,
И солнце каждый день твою улыбку освещало,
Пусть будет больше в жизни светлых дней,
А черных будет очень-очень мало!


----------



## iskander-k (20 Июн 2012)

Поздравляю !!!:friends::drinks:


----------



## S.R (20 Июн 2012)

С днём рожденья!


----------



## Сашка (20 Июн 2012)

*С днем рожденья!*


----------



## Mila (20 Июн 2012)

*Будь самой желанной и неповторимой,
Конечно начальницей, лучше любимой.
Любимой женой и конечно же мамой,
Внимательной, доброй и любящей самой!
Для бед недоступна будь и неподвластна,
Проходят пусть мимо тебя все ненастья!
Всегда оставайся находчивой, честной
Улыбчивой, нежной, простой, интересной!
С друзьями открытой, приветливой, милой
И пусть тебе хватит на все это силы!*

*Маша, с днем рождения!*




​


----------



## Sfera (20 Июн 2012)

Девочкам отдельный тортик, спасибо за поздравления! 
Это цветочно-кремовое безумие Вам))








*Сашка*, Саня, это кто?))))))


----------



## Сашка (20 Июн 2012)

Sfera написал(а):


> Саня, это кто?))))))


котэ с рыбкой)))


----------



## hoper (20 Июн 2012)

Поздравляю!!


----------



## sindr (20 Июн 2012)

И от меня поздравления! И много-много-много-много счастья !!!!!!!


----------



## OKshef (22 Июн 2012)

Мои поздравления и пожелания всего наилучшего!!!


----------



## Drongo (22 Июн 2012)

Сашка написал(а):


> котэ с рыбкой)))


По моему там рыбки нету, только косточки. :biggrin:


----------



## Сашка (22 Июн 2012)

Drongo написал(а):


> По моему там рыбки нету, только косточки.


раньше была))

котэ уже сьел рыбку, иначе он бы не был таким толстым)))


----------



## thyrex (22 Июн 2012)

Маша, поздравляю!!!


----------



## aidoqa (22 Июн 2012)

Поздравляю)извените что опоздал)


----------



## Hotab (23 Июн 2012)

Маш,прими мои поздравления 

PS сори за опоздание


----------



## Rins (25 Июн 2012)

*С Днем Рождения!*

_Вечной молодости *Мария*, хорошего настроения, 
приятного окружения и конечно же
здоровья и благоденствия на сотни лет!_


*С Днем Рождения!*​


----------



## Alex.M (28 Июн 2012)

Поздравляю!
И прошу простить за опоздание .


----------

